# Mexico Beach/St.George Island 3-28/29th



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Went down to Mexico beach yesterday and fished of of the pier and jetties. The pier was pretty crowded and the fishing was TERRIBLE! Not even baitfish. So we headed over to the jetties and tried our luck. Finally we got into some small baitfish. I think they were pinfish or croakers. We also caught 2 pelicans. As my dad was reeling in a fish, it got swarmed with pelicans. Well my dad was bound and determined to get his hook back, so I'm sure some people got a good laugh lol. I now have an extreme hatred for those darn birds. Well we caught maybe 15 baitfish a piece which was fun on light tackle. All were caught on Frozen shrimp.

Today we headed to St. George Island for some better luck. We stopped by the gas station/grocery store/Restaruant on the island and picked up some squid and shrimp. We fished the pedestrian bridge just off of the main bridge. Apperantly it got even more damaged by a hurricane last year so it only goes out about 100 yards. Started off slow but quickly turned for the better. We were back onto those baitfish and had some fun on light tackle. We rigged one of the baitfish (I'm pretty sure it was a pinfish) to my 6000 and casted it out to hopefully catch a big redfish or something big. I put a bell on the rod so I could continue catching those small fish. 

Here's the exciting part. My dad ran to the service station to get something to drink when all hell broke loose. Keep in mind there was only an elderly woman and what looks like her daughter that was on the pier. I walk to the other side and drop my shrimp. BAM! My small quantum Wal Mart reel gets SLAMMED. After a short drag scream my 10 lb Mono line snaps at the tip. Holy crap! That was not expected. About 15 seconds after my line snapped a big ole redfish swam just below the surface. Son of a gun! DING DING DING! I hear the bell
On my rod with the pinfish go off. So I run over to my rod and hold it for a second. I feel something tugging so I set the hook. Just as I do I hear the elderly woman say "Hey that bird is stealing your bait". Sure enough, a pelican had my bait and was chomping down. After trying to get my gear back I called it quits and unfornuatly had to cut my line. So I just sat down in shame and was ready to throw my gear in the water.

After all that happened the fishing really slowed down so we packed up and left. Even though we only caught small fish we had a good time!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry if there is grammar errors or whatever. We just got home after a 6 hour car drive and I'm pretty tired


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Tough luck, but at least you got out. Those birds are the worst around SGI. I've caught more pelicans and seagulls around there, than I can count. And they are hell on wheels when you get them in the boat.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Tough luck, but at least you got out. Those birds are the worst around SGI. I've caught more pelicans and seagulls around there, than I can count. And they are hell on wheels when you get them in the boat.


I there anything you can do to scare them off? I tried everything I could think of including throwing some sand. The birds wouldn't even budge


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I can now post pictures, here is a picture of one. 

Sorry for the bad angle, none of them would stay still


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Another


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking at the bright side you still got to get out and spend some time fishing with your Dad :thumbsup:
I would have fried that little joker on the spot. Good and tasty little fish right there. I actually love the flavor of whiting, ground mullet, and croakers :yes:


----------

